# Learning a second language abroad is good for health, research suggests



## Killler

Well i don't know about health advantage in second language, but as you can you should learn many language, 
i'm afghan expat in Saudi Arabia since 28 years and i learned 5 Languages include Arabic, English, Hindi, Farsi, Uzbek, and some how Pashto, now i'm trying to learn German Language and Russia, and my advice for those people who are moving to Arabian Gulf Countries, they should learn Hindi or Urdu, it will be very help full in business and job becasue all these arabic countries are full of indian, pakistani, nepal, bangladesh, srilanka, afghanistan, expat's and they all understand Urdu language,


----------



## Guest

Yet another report on the benefits of second language learning. This one adds the politically correct "multicultural" dimension of the importance of retaining one's "heritage language". It suggest that immigrants who lose their native language are less healthy. But most adult immigrants do not lose their native language, so what does this mean? Are child immigrants less healthy than adults? Does it matter if the child immigrant learns a language other than their "heritage" language? Language is not in the DNA after all.


----------



## MarcRSA

We describe the inability to communicate with a person of another language as a "language barrier". Barriers are there to be overcome. The price of appearing foolish and temporarily replacing the village idiot while learning is a small one to pay! Having grown up in a nation with 11 official languges it is obvious that communication between groups is vital for societal cohesion and well-being. I find children and the elderly are the best victims on which to practice my faltering beginings. Try childrens books and TV programmes when no-one else is home. I enjoy the small victories of achieving a successful visit to the local shops or offices and understanding and being understood. Let go of your inhibitions and give your fellow locals a laugh!


----------



## wjbvo

It has very little to do with health. You feel happier, more comfortable when speaking the language of your new country. it takes time and effort, especially when you are older, to learn a language. It is so rewarding to discover that you are no longer seen as the arrogant foreigner, who refuses to speak the language of the country but that you are seen as that bloke with the silly accent, instead.


----------



## Anne_Egros1

I am absolutely not convinced there is a direct impact between learning any language and health, Self-rated health as a measure is not very reliable but more s sign of adaptation and overall happiness. So I agree that you feel less stressed and have more fun when you understand what's going on around you. I suspect even that ability to communicate is not linked to language proficiency but to emotional intelligence (EQ) and natural aptitude to see challenges as opportunities and high resilience.


----------

